# Indiana IBS'ers...



## DIGNIT

I am looking for other Indiana people to talk to about IBS, doctors, treatments etc.


----------



## perky

I live near the indiana border- near momence...Kankakee.


----------



## 22144

Bloomington, Indiana.


----------



## Guest

I, too, am currently living in Bloomington, IN.


----------



## Kim_C

Clark County, IN area here near Louisville, any one know of any IBS sympathetic doctors anywhere in Indiana? I don't mind to travel as long as it's not to a doctor who is just going to tell me "more fiber".


----------



## Savannah88

Indiana here too. I think we should try to form friendships or maybe have a get together if anyone is interested.


----------



## dayknee71

Noblesville, Indiana here. I have searched for a group to no avail.


----------



## Patrick ibs c

im near there too but no groups for illinois


----------



## turtle16

i'm in indy


----------



## Marie Simbeck

I love just outside of Terre Haute. It would be great to connect to others in the area.


----------

